# Cissus amazonica



## andy83 (May 31, 2006)

I got this guy from Black Jungle a while back and ended up almost killing it. It lost all of its leaves from drying out too much but I kept watering it because the stems were still slightly green but dying. Months later I got two leaves out of it but it was still taking its sweet time so I decided to repot it. I really didn't expect it to make the repotting because it only had two small leaves and hardly had any roots but it perked right up and is doing better than ever. I guess the old soil was part of the problem as well(it was moist but not as well drained as the new mix).

How do you guys keep yours? Mine is in well drained moist soil. I give it a fair amount of light and try not to let it dry out completely.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

I've had issues growing it outside of tanks... it grows like a weed inside tanks but in low room humidity it's hard to keep the substrate moist, but not wet, and the leaves happy. Well drained is definately needed to keep the substrate from being too closed and soggy (it's an epiphyte!) and you may want to give it something to climb on.


----------



## candm519 (Oct 15, 2006)

What Corey said.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

This plant normally grows like crazy in the soummer and virtually does back to the base in the winter for me. Temperatures much below 65 will make it go dormant as does C discolor. It likes lots of water and needs free draining soil. I doubt it would ever do well in low humidity though.


----------

